# New Engine 3.5 Eco Boost ???



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Have you seen this new engine they are releasing ??? Ford has a video of it out and it shows them lining up a Dodge Ram with a 5.7 Hemi and a F150 with this new little 3.5 and they hook up to two trailers with 9000lbs in them and take off up a road with a 6% uphill grade and the little 3.5 whips the dogsnot out of that big Hemi ????? 
Then he Pulls up a Silverado with their big V8 and smokes him even worse??? Something about this isnt sounding right here??? Wonder if the Chev and Ram trailers were the only ones with the 9000lbs in them??? :realmad:
This would be pretty amazing if it is so.............
They also have a very stupid video of them hauling one log around up in Oregon which apparently the people that made the video thought was a big deal .......... the truck would probably haul a heck of a lot more than that but they thought it was a huge deal; thru their eyes.........
I hope they never hear about a guy I know with a new GMC HD Ton truck with that big diesel engine they offer in those; hooking onto the front of his PETERBUILT Tractor Trailer, that had thrown its driveshaft; So he hooked right onto it with his pickup; and towed the PETERBUILT and the LOG TRAILER loaded with <<<105,000 lbs>>> of logs ontop of it; to the mill about 5 miles away??? And then towed the truck and trailer home 30 miles; after they unloaded it at the mill???


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Not only have I seen the videos, I drove a pre-production truck that Ford delivered to my doorstep and basically told me to "have at it" for 15 minutes. You can read all about it here:

http://www.f150online.com/forums/2009-2011-f-150/434413-my-ecoboost-test-drive.html

Basically, it's an unbelieveable engine. No, it won't ever replace a diesel, but for many pickup drives, this thing is a game changer. The videos weren't lying!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Twin turbo v6. From everything I have heard it is very similar to the motor in the taurus SHO. 
Should be a great motor for the average person.
Robert


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

My mom has the 3.5 eboBoost in her Flex. That sucker hauls.


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

What sorta gas mileage are they forcasting for the F150 with this engine in it????? Anyone have a clue?


----------



## 08f150 (Dec 30, 2008)

I drove one yesterday they brought to my house. Too Stroked is right! The thing flies! It took off at least as fast as my 5.4L with a edge tuner, if not better. I drove the king ranch model with every option imagineable. They wouldn't commit to exact mileage estimates. They said they were predicting 17 to 20 city and have gotten up to 28mpg highway. Thats def better than I get now.


----------



## 08f150 (Dec 30, 2008)

Another quick note, they say production starts Januray 1st and trucks should be available in early Feb.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

They ran that engine in an F350 and it did everything the gas V8 did. No plans to put it in the superduties, but it will work. The 3.5 EcoBoost is the same engine that is in the Taurus Sho, only tweaked a little. It is worth the money ($1750 for a truck with a 3.7 V6 or $750 for a truck with a 5.0 V8).


----------



## truckboy (Jul 8, 2010)

don't see the v-8 going any where to many construction companies like the big v-8 for the pulling power they maybe are going to use them only in fleet models


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

they have a 5.0 and 6.2 for v8 options.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

That little ******* puts out 420 lb. ft. of torque. In 99-04, a 6.8L V10 was putting out 420 lb. ft. of torque. Plus, this new engine puts it out at 1500 RPMS. That's effing incredible.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

They have arrived in dealers. Local dealer has a Lariat super crew 4x4 and listed $750 for the Eco-Boost engine.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

JK-Plow;1170614 said:


> They have arrived in dealers. Local dealer has a Lariat super crew 4x4 and listed $750 for the Eco-Boost engine.


$750!!!!

That's the bargain of the century!


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Dec 29, 2010)

It is actually $750 over the cost of the 5.0 which is $1000 over the base 3.7 V6

So the ecoboost actually sells for $1750 over the base V6 and if you want a 6.2 its about $2995 over the base 3.7 v6


----------

